
TiDB Cloud, Managed as a Service and in the Marketplace - ceohockey60
https://www.pingcap.com/blog/announcing-tidb-cloud-managed-as-a-service-and-in-the-marketplace/
======
deforciant
I have been following TiDB and TiKV for a very long time and whenever I would
look at it, I would be quite impressed. Code base is very clean and well
structured, architecture is great as well. Really looking forward to see more
adoption of this database :) Since it's a Go & Rust project, memory
requirements shouldn't be high as well.

------
the_duke
I'd love to hear from someone who has done a thorough evaluation of TiDB vs
CockroachDB for production purposes.

Anyone out there?

~~~
bithavoc
To me the following are the main differences:

\- CRDB talks Postgres Protocol and Dialect, TiDB talks Mysql Protocol and
Dialect.

\- TiDB is OLTP+OLAP, CRDB is OLTP only.

\- CRDB is a single binary, TiDB has more moving parts/can be used in
different ways.

I picked CockroachDB because it's Follow-the-workload[0] and Interleaved
tables[1] included in their Community Edition, I'm a Postgres person so it was
a natural fit. Also it's the little things, I made a comment in a closed issue
and somebody paid attention in less than a day[2] which makes me feel closer
to them.

On the other hand, the fact that TiDB claims OLTP+OLAP feels like they're
moving faster than CockroachLabs, PingCAP also says they have 25 companies
using TiDB[3] where CockroachLabs has less than 10 known study cases[4].

[0][https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/demo-follow-the-
wo...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/demo-follow-the-
workload.html)

[1][https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/interleave-in-
pare...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/interleave-in-parent.html)

[2][https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues/24932#issuec...](https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues/24932#issuecomment-436396203)

[3][https://www.pingcap.com/success-
stories/#TiDB](https://www.pingcap.com/success-stories/#TiDB)

[4][https://www.cockroachlabs.com/customers/](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/customers/)

~~~
ddorian43
What's your scale ?

